# Best prop for a shadowcast



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Stainless 3 blade power tech. Same pitch or one up from factory.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Stainless 3 blade power tech. Same pitch or one up from factory.


Why would you go up 1 from the factory pitch?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

For a smaller motor, the rpm range with a stock pitch is about at its peak +/- 1. If hes loaded and his 9.9 is working its tail off, then go up one pitch. Your not going to see any adverse effects doing this with a 9.9.... If you run with a light load, then stick with stock... I wouldnt go down a pitch unless I had a tiny tach hooked up....


----------

